# w8 swap?



## dubhardallday (Jun 20, 2007)

anyone know of one done?


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: w8 swap? (dubhardallday)*

into what, dude when u ask a question specifiy what u are talkin about.


----------



## dubhardallday (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: w8 swap? (jnesta21)*

into anything besides its regular housing. i wanted to know how applicable the swap is. into anything.


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: w8 swap? (dubhardallday)*

it might fit into a s4 bi or other v8, or audi a6, something bigger. the motor is not small by any means. it def wont fit into a a4 or anything like that, unless u have big big money. that motor alone for the factory costs 14000 dollars, so i dont see why anyone would want to do this at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the best bet with hells more potentail is the s4 bi turbo motor.


----------



## dubhardallday (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: w8 swap? (jnesta21)*

i wasnt asking if it would fit. or if it was the best. i know the 2.7t is better. i was just wondering if anyone had swapped a w8. (dont mean to sound hasty i was just wondering if that specific engine HAD been swapped.)


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: w8 swap? (dubhardallday)*

highly doubt man, it would just be dumb. not worth it. i sure hope no one has done it cause theyre are a ***** tard and a half if they have.


----------



## dubhardallday (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: w8 swap? (jnesta21)*

figured as much. just wondering.


----------

